# Broken femur - my 80 year old mom - questions



## Zac495 (Feb 13, 2010)

My mom broke her femur today playing tennis. Nurse says might be hip too, as the femur goes to the hip - they have to wait and see if they'll operate or what...

How bad is this? I've heard a broken hip can be the beginning of the end.  

My mom is so active and alive. Anything you can share. Thanks.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 13, 2010)

Broken hips in the elderly do not have a good prognosis but this is because they are usually frail to begin with. It's been suggested that it is not the fall that breaks the hip but rather the hip breaks and causes the fall.

This is not the case with your active mother. If her health is good I would think she has a better than average chance. No fun recuperating when you are used to playing tennis, though.  I wish her well.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 13, 2010)

My aunt was in her late 70's or 80 when she fell and broke her hip. Her hip might have broken and then she fell.  She did recover and lived well for at least 4 more years and died of a stroke. (It did end her golf game, though)
Liz


----------



## Kay H (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree with Rose.  Your Mom sounds anything but frail.  Hopefully she heals well regardless of the treatment.  The biggest threat is a blood clot from inactivity.  Sorry this happened to her.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 13, 2010)

I think your mom's active lifestyle will help her tremendously now.  Plus she'll be determined to recover and get back on her feet.

Every day is one day closer to the end.  That's been true our whole lives.

Today is the youngest day of your life.  Yesterday is over and gone.  Tomorrow you will be older.  That's why you need to all you can TODAY while you still young!

I see lots of people with new knees and hips out living more active lives than before.  I pray your mom joins them.


----------



## NWL (Feb 13, 2010)

bigrick said:


> I think your mom's active lifestyle will help her tremendously now.  Plus she'll be determined to recover and get back on her feet.



So true.  Make sure she doesn't get in a funk about being "out of commission".  She needs to feel that this is just a temporary set back, and she'll be back to normal in a reasonable amount of time.  It's important that she not feel her active lifestyle is a thing of the past.  

Cheers!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 13, 2010)

Considering that your mom was playing tennis when she broke her hip, chances are she'll do just fine. What gets many people is not being able to participate in rehab, lying in bed and getting pneumonia. If she remains active, participates in rehab and gets out of bed and moving again as soon as the doctors will allow, she should do a well as anyone else.

My grandfather had 5 vessel bypass at age 80. For many this wouldn't be a have a real good outcome but, my grandfather still mowed his own lawn, kept the house in good repair and made toys in his workshop. He passed away last month at the age of 92. He did better than some of my patients who have surgery at much younger ages but, my grandfather didn't use his surgery as an excuse not to do things, he used it as an excuse to keep doing things.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 13, 2010)

*It doesn't have to be the start of the end*



Zac495 said:


> My mom broke her femur today playing tennis. Nurse says might be hip too, as the femur goes to the hip - they have to wait and see if they'll operate or what...
> 
> How bad is this? I've heard a broken hip can be the beginning of the end.
> 
> My mom is so active and alive. Anything you can share. Thanks.



A few years ago my (then) 82 YO mom fell at a restaurant and broke her arm and hip. Like you the family was afraid that she might never recover. She was just mad that it happened. 

Well I'm happy to say that despite the Dr stating that she would most likely never be able to raise her arm above her shoulder again and getting a pin inserted in her hip today she is as active as ever - even shoveling snow (I know - we've begged her not to & offered to do it but...) at 85 she is as sharp and active as ever and hardly even mentions that fall or the time she spent in hospitals and nursing homes after.  Getting her back home & some wonderful rehab brought her back. Hopefully your active mom will be just as resilient. Best wishes for a full recovery to her and blessings to you for taking care of her needs as she recovers.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 13, 2010)

Does she need surgery? If so, ask if they can use a local instead of general anesthesia. I don't know why but I have seen many elderly people who have brokens their hips and never recovered. Their hips recovered but their minds never do. Don't mean to be a downer but wanted you to be aware.

Best wishes for your mom's speedy recovery.


----------



## Patri (Feb 13, 2010)

I love that your mom can still play tennis at her age. I've never been able to play a decent game at any age. If she had that angry attitude like that other person, she will likely be determined to recover and be just fine. 80 is the new 60 and I wish her well.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 13, 2010)

About Pat's comment, my mom had a general anesthetic for a breast cancer lump removal and within 6 months she was showing signs of Alzeimer's. I suspect she was already developing it, it didn't come from the anesthesia, but I think it was a major precipitating factor.
Liz


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 13, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> About Pat's comment, my mom had a general anesthetic for a breast cancer lump removal and within 6 months she was showing signs of Alzeimer's. I suspect she was already developing it, it didn't come from the anesthesia, but I think it was a major precipitating factor.
> Liz



Agree--have seen this happen with older relatives who've gone through general anesthetic, too.


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 14, 2010)

Your mom's bone may have broken first then she fell. That is what the doctors told me about mom. Please make sure she does ALL the rehab. Mom put hers off and now needs a walker full time. It sounds as if your mom will have no problem since she is active.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 14, 2010)

Ellen, let us know how it goes.  We are wishing your mom all the best.


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 14, 2010)

Just came home from my moms 88th b day get together. She is still active and as a result has suffered some bone injuries, nothing as serious as a femur/hip break. She seems to bounce right back, perhaps slows down a little, but takes a licken and keeps on ticken. Others have said here that her high activity level will help in a full recovery, that has been very true in my moms case.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 15, 2010)

Zac495:

I am sorry to hear about your mother.  I pray she does well.  The fact that she is playing tennis at age 80 suggests that she is a strong woman.  I suggest that you encourage her to remain active.  

My mother died at the age of 77 from a cerebrovascular accident.  She had bad arthritis at that time as well.  Following the death of my mother, my wife decided that she wanted to do as much with her mother as she could while her mother is physically able to do so.  Last year we took her mother on a European Cruise and to a time share in Lake Tahoe.  The year before that we took her mother to a time share in Playa del Carmen.  The year before that we took her to a an Embassy Suites HHonors redemption in San Diego.  The year before that we took her to a timeshare in Colorado.  We will be taking her on a Caribbean cruise for her 75th birthday in April 2010. My wife is pretty smart. You may wish to consider her course of action. 

Our prayers go out for your mother.


----------



## NJDave (Feb 15, 2010)

Ellen, sorry to hear about your mother.  I hope she has speedy recovery.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 15, 2010)

My step mo. broke her femur below the hip socket, as well as a complex fracture of the wrist at the same time.  She was 91.  Lots of intense PT and nursing care needed.  Both have healed well.  She's 94 now.  Good Luck.


----------



## BevL (Feb 15, 2010)

A doctor told us that for every day a patient stays in bed, it takes them two to recover.  So if she can get up and moving as soon as the PT people say she should, it will make a huge difference.  Sounds like she's a go-getter.

We have a friend who just never did her rehabbing after some knee surgery because it hurt her, and she never has really recovered.  I really do think that's the trick.

Might be optimistic to hope she's on the tennis court again, but hopefully a walk around the neighbourhood is in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 16, 2010)

*lots of 80 year olds recover fine....*

Ellen-

Hopefully by now your Mom has had the fracture tended to; keep us posted on her recovery.

The first thing is while in the hospital keep an eye on everything- make sure they are giving her the correct medications, getting her out of bed as soon as possible, getting her a bedpan promptly, etc.. Hospital care sometimes leaves a lot to be desired, so a family presence is a huge benefit. Make sure you keep her mentally active- this can be an overwhelming experience and sometimes even very competent elderly start to get a little fuzzy when something like this happens.

Also- if it is a non-surgical case she likely will be immobile for a longer period while the femur heals. Make sure they give her therapy so that her other muscles don't get weaker. Lying around in bed is a big risk factor for the elderly and they can weaken a lot in only a few weeks time. PT can help her retain her strength in her other leg and upper body.

Make sure she participates in her rehab. to the max and if she goes home she should get home care and home physical therapy. The therapist will leave an exercise program and the more compliant she is, the faster her recovery will be. 

Don't let her get discouraged. If they had to do surgery, as scary as it is, the recovery will usually be easier. I have had dozens of hip fractures and hip replacements that return to a very active lifestyle. Even if she can't play tennis at least in the short term, there are plenty of other things to do and don't let her get frustrated. Tell her that she will likely be miserable for 4-6 weeks, and then sometime in the 4-6 week mark she will wake up one day and feel so much better than the day before. I know it sounds corny, but it really is what generally happens.

Just keep emphasizing that the walker and the limitations are temporary, and her recovery depends in part upon her motivation and compliance with doing her exercises. Keeping her outlook positive is a big help.

Good luck!


----------



## Pat H (Feb 16, 2010)

In my earlier post I made reference to the effect of anesthesia on older adults. My dad was never the same after having bypass surgery at age 80. His mental capacity seemed to diminish rapidly afterwards. OTOH, my mom was 86 when she was attacked by a raccoon and had to have extensive surgery to her leg. Physically is took her a while to recover but it doesn't seem to have affected her mind and it's been almost 2 years.


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 16, 2010)

My Mom (93) broke her femur in Oct. and is walking without a walker or cane. She is about to go into assisted living but not happy about it. When she was in the nursing home, she couldn't wait to go. Since she's back in her apartment (brother saw she wasn't eating at the nursing home), she does not want to leave it.


----------



## Kay H (Feb 16, 2010)

Pat,
Many Drs say that the hear lung (bypass) machine can cause temporary memory loss.  I know several people who disagree that it is temporary. My sister swears that my bil started with symptoms of Alzheimers right after his bypass. I know several other spouses who claim the same thing.  The patients themselves refer to it as fuzzy brain.






Pat H said:


> In my earlier post I made reference to the effect of anesthesia on older adults. My dad was never the same after having bypass surgery at age 80. His mental capacity seemed to diminish rapidly afterwards. OTOH, my mom was 86 when she was attacked by a raccoon and had to have extensive surgery to her leg. Physically is took her a while to recover but it doesn't seem to have affected her mind and it's been almost 2 years.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 1, 2010)

*update*

Sorry it took so long. I have been so busy with her. She had a spinal in order to survive the surgery - they didn't think she'd make it with general. She is now in rehab and doing very well. She is walking with  walker. She will be coming home in 3 days! We ordered a chairlift for the staircase, but I don't think she'll need it for me than a month or two. 

I agree about general and the memory - Dad had it 5 or 6 years ago - he's never been quite the same (though he's still pretty much there mentally at 85).

Thank you all for the comments and support - again sorry i didn't update sooner. I've been driving there every day - visiting her, then visiting Dad who is home alone and sad and lonely. We actually had him stay with us for a few days during the snowstorm.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you for the update Ellen.

Here's hoping for a full and speedy recovery for your mom.  

And btw, you must be a good daughter to provide daily care and help for her.


----------

